# Thoughts & prayers for Bob Gutermuth



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I received a phone call just a little bit ago from Katie asking me to please post an update on her Dad's condition.

Bob has been admitted to University of Maryland Hospital in Baltimore, MD. The doctors have found a blood clot in his leg. 

Please keep Bob and the Guttermuth family in your good thoughts and prayers. Katie said that the RTF family is so good about doing this and she would really appreciate it.

If I get any other updates, I'll let you all know. Hopefully Katie will be able to log in once the doctors have made some decisions regarding treatment, prognosis, etc.


----------



## Susie Royer (Feb 4, 2005)

Good thoughts and prayers being sent to Bob from Colorado...


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Prayers for Bob and his family from Montana....

Kris


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Prayers and best wishes for Bob and his family. 

-Bart and Nancy Pals


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

My best wishes for both Bob and Katie.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Hope we hear good news soon. 

Best Wishes To Bob for successful treatment and up and about very soon... 

Judy


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Get well soon Bob


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

Prayers sent!



May God be with and bless the family,



Richard


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Katie is a dear & so is Bob. This just HAS to have a good outcome. Prayers Up from VT.

Very Best-

M


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Bob will be fine , he is just getting himself worked up over his CRIMSON TIDE playing for the NC....

Seriously Katy, I hope your dad is feeling better,hope the game doesnt elevate the blood pressure


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Prayers and good thoughts coming their way.

Andy


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Prayers sent, get well soon!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Get well extra soon Bob!
My father in law went through the same thing back in August.
Take Care,
Becky


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I am thinking about you both Bob & Katie. They won't really let him watch that game will they?


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

Hang tough - prayers are going up for you and your family.


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Bob and family in my prayers - will say a special prayer before bed tonight. I have never had the pleasure of meeting Bob but I know that Katie is just a _darling_ person and I am sure Bob had _something_ to do with that  Get well soon!


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Prayers your way!

David Barrow


----------



## ginnyr (Sep 25, 2007)

Hope the Drs manage to fix the problem. Our prayers are with Bob, Katie, and the rest of the family.

As much as it pains me it is for Bob that I say 

ROLL TIDE


----------



## Tommy Wallace (Jun 13, 2008)

Get well soon. Prayers from S C


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Geez, this is bad news. Best wishes to Bob. 

Tell him to get his a** out of bed. He's got chessie's to train and there's ducks and geese that needs shootin'.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Bob is much too cantankerous to be out of commission for long

bet he's glued to ABC unless the medicos have him isolated from the National Championship game in which case he will severely PO'd


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Bob is such a hard a$$ I can't believe there is any blood in his leg to clot.
That clot is in TROUBLE . Prayers and best wishes from the Catskills .


----------



## Richard Reese (Apr 26, 2006)

Prayers and best wishes for a speedy recovery from the Crystal Coast of North Carolina

Richard


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Get Well Soon Prayers sent


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

John Kelder said:


> That clot is in TROUBLE.


I was thinking the same thing! :lol:

Get well Bob. We will be prayin' for ya.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Bob- Get well quick! In case you didn't know..... the room service is better at the Hyatt!


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi All-

Thanks so very much for the prayers and good thoughts, it means a lot! Well Dad is watching the game!!! Yahoo... Touch down Tide!! Well they took Pops down for the MRI right at the start of the game so he missed kick off!!!

Dad is having some issues with a Blood Clot as well as some fluid on his spine and brain. He was admitted to University of Maryland Baltimore last night which is where the Blood Clot was found through an MRI the Doctors will be performing a second MRI sometime during the night. 

Please allow us to take a moment to say thank you to you all for your thoughts and prayers it means a lot to our family. Vicky thanks so much for posted for me when I could not get to it.

Thank you all,
The Gutermuth Family


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

The ONLY reason (and he _knows_ this...;-)) I would _ever_ root for the Crimson Tide is if it would help Bob Gutermuth get better...so...Bob, this one's for you:

*ROLL TIDE* and help Bob get better!!

kg


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Prayers coming your way Bob, get well....


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery...

Bill and Sarita


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Hoping you are up and at 'em soon. And if it helps..
ROLL TIDE.


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

Bob is one of my favorite RTF poster's. We certainly don't agree, but I wish him a speedy recovery and a return to RTF. 

JD


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Bob, we miss you on the POTUS forum. Get well soon!


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Hope you get to feeling better soon Bob!!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Bob dammit. Knock it off and get better.....

/Paul


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Prayers your way!

Aaron and Nichol*


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Bob, * Bama* Winning The National Championship Should Perk You Right Up....


Congrats Pal...your Team Was The Better Team Tonight...enjoy It


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Get well soon....prayers from the frozen state of Oklahoma.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Bob I say this from the heart Godspeed and get well. And I also say this from heart, not just for your benefit, ROLL TIDE!!!!!!


----------



## Skybuster (May 5, 2008)

Get well real soon, Bob. Prayers from Houston.
________
Mike and Glenda Akeroyd


----------



## cotts135 (Aug 5, 2008)

Get well soon.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Prayer sent your way.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Prayers sent from the Bakers!!

Get well soon Mr Bob.


Gooser


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Bob, Your team did it for you last night... Congratulations on the National Championship! Now Get well and go home so you can celebrate in style!

Thoughts and Prayers from Texas.


----------



## Joyce (May 31, 2004)

Prays and good karma sent to Bob, Wendy ( The woman behind Bob) and Katie. Hang in there...we're pulling for you!

Love,
Joyce and Jeff
( Blackwater Chesapeakes)


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Prayers for Bob and family from Dover. I hope you are well and training soon
Bridget


----------



## Hoosier (Feb 28, 2008)

You'll be back with us in no time Bob, get well.


----------



## Certainty (Apr 17, 2008)

Good thoughts and best wishes from Central Ohio.


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Get well, Bob.


----------



## Redgolden (Nov 21, 2008)

Best wishes and prayers to get well soon...


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

Get well soon Bob, congrats to your team on a great game.


----------



## brandywinelabs (May 21, 2008)

Bob,

Get well soon!


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Bob, prayers up from next door in Va. for your health & recovery and that you're home soon. Since I know your wimminz Wendy and Katy will take good care of you!

Julie R. & the Hope Springs critters


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Get well soon Bob. The Tide should have gave you some good medicine....


----------



## short retired (Jul 7, 2008)

Get well Bob. Prayers from the Anderson Family.

Kevin


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Katie,
Praying your Dad has a speedy recovery.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Get well soon!


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

Get well Bob. We need to reprise our judging act in another derby stake!


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

Good mojo going you're way!


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

Get well soon, Bob. We miss your sage aphorisms on the POTUS board. 

May the Good Lord take a liking to you.

UB


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey Bob, 

Get well soon.....don't let 'em docs hold ya back!  (But follow their orders!)....

Juli


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Prayers for a speedy recovery Bob


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

Katey, our thoughts are with you and your family. Greg & Susan


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Can't believe I just saw this. Thought something was strange when I didn't see any post from Bob on the Championship game thread. Prayers to Bob and family! Get well soon. And, if there's anything gonna help Bob, it'll be that game last night. The Tide DID roll!
BAIT


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Well the Crimson Tide two good reasons to win last night. Nick and Bob would have kicked some butt! Now that that is over, get well soonest!

Eric


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Guys just to check in... Spent the day with Dad and Mom.. Doc still wanting to run test on Monday... Still not a whole lot of answers.. Thanks for all your kind words,

Love,
The Gutermuth Family


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Sending good thoughts and healing wishes your way...hope you're better soon!


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

Praying that Bob will be back here soon.


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

That game should have you 'Tap Dancing' Bob. Get back here and keep these 'Lefties' in line.


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

Get well soon Bob... Katy my Dad just had a Fem to Fem bypass. He was sore as hell for a bit but good as new now with a few new parts to boot!!!

Mike


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Katy best of luck for Dad! He's one of the nicest people I met last year running my first hunt tests.


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

Mr. Bob - Doug and I are sending you our very best wishes for a speedy recovery! Hope you feel better real soon!


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Bob G, a great American!

Your input on the POTUS is missed.
Hurry back!!

rk


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Best wishes Bob. Prayers coming your way.

Paula


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

Get well soon, Bob!!!! We'll keep you in our prayers here in Georgia.


----------



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

Healing Prayers on the way from So Cal. 

Goose


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

Best wishes and get well soon Bob.

Thin blue line regards,

Danny


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers with you and your family Katie.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Hang in there Bob and get well soon!

Chris


----------



## tracyw (Aug 28, 2008)

Prayers and a speedy recovery from Northern Virginia.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

Get well and get home, Bob! We've been gone giving my recently widowed mother-in-law help and companionship, so I just read this thread this morning. Your Tide beatin' up on my Horns surely gives you a boost in the right direction! ;-)

p.s.: now if Colt hadn't been knocked out of the game, things might have been a LOT different!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi guys I know that it has been a while since I have given you guys an update on Dad but here we go...

Dad has been Diagnosed with having Radiation Myelitis damage to the spinal cord ... Right now the Doc's say that only time will tell if he will be back to 100%. He is in really good spirits and is up and walking with a walker which is above and beyond where he was a few weeks ago. The Docs feel that the way he is feeling now is only good news and it is great news that he is not getting worse. Dad went for a check up in Baltimore today NO CANCER!! Right now Dad is at a Rehab hospital where he is undergoing 3 – 5 hours a day physical therpy…

Thank you guys for thinking of us and praying for Dad it means a lot...


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Wishing Bob a speedy recovery...sounds like good progress!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh Bob, sure hate it you're having to go through all of this but it sounds like you're heading in the right direction. Keep at it - we're pulling for you!
Take Care,
Becky


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Prayers For Bob and his Family.
Bruce & Betty


----------



## Redgolden (Nov 21, 2008)

Keep up the positive mind ! Prayers for recovery are sent from Quebec !


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

That sounds like great news. Hope he's up and feeling better asap!! I bet it's been a scary ride. We'll continue to keep you all in our prayers here in Georgia. ((hugs))


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

That's good news, so glad there is no cancer. Get well and keep us posted. Prayers and well wishes-

Bart and Nancy


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Thanks for the update Katy!! Hugs to you and your family.

Bob-

Keep on keepin' on. You have family and dogs counting on you getting back to 100%. On a side note-my dog heeled to perfection when I was using a walker, so play that card! 

Wishing you strength and the very best-

M


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

No Cancer,, and Upright!!! Thata Boy!!!

You one tough Dude Mr Gutermuth.


Gooser


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Good news Katy! Go, Bob!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Miriam Wade said:


> Thanks for the update Katy!! Hugs to you and your family.
> 
> Bob-
> 
> ...


Yes, "Kate" did heel perfectly...at a hunt test..when M was on crutches?? ..I think, were used at the test :roll:...(memory issue here) The point being both went to line nicely!

Great update! Rehab is a VERY good thing, Bob!!  

Lots of Get Well Wishes!!

Judy


----------



## Flip (Mar 31, 2005)

Get well soon Bob !!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I knew the results of Tues. Mass election would perk Bob right up...probably spiked his blood pressure right off the charts...Get Well Bob....thanks for the updates Katy


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

glad to hear it Katy, looking forward to Dad's recovery!


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

Glad to see you rolling strong brother!

That's the power of prayer!



Richard


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Glad to hear it. Get well soon!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi guys just a quick up date my Pops will be home on 02-3-2010!!!!!! He is making some good progress!
Katie


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Awesome news Katie...I bet he is very happy that he gets to go home! And I bet you all are too! 

Juli


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

Katie, 

No cancer. That's great news! 
Hope to see you both at a trial this spring.

Hoping for a speedy recovery!

Malcolm & Barb


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Hi guys just a quick up date my Pops will be home on 02-3-2010!!!!!! He is making some good progress!
> Katie


 
That's a day too late for his shadow to make a difference in the weather...so he can get busy supplying us on the POTUS BB with all those saved-up witticisms.;-)

Good to hear of your progress, Bob. Welcome back!

UB


----------



## brandywinelabs (May 21, 2008)

Bob,

Get well soon!


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

Dear Bob -
Keep up the good work in rehab. Slow and steady will get you to the finish line.
Best wishes,
Pat and Doug


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Glad to hear he is coming home
hope he is out and about soon


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Great news Team Gutermuth...look forward to Bob's return here on the RTF


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Good news .....be glad to have you back Bob.


----------



## Jim Drager (Jun 12, 2005)

Bob,

Glad you are Chessie tough....speedy recovery my friend.

Jim


----------



## Redgolden (Nov 21, 2008)

Beautiful !!! That's a good news !!! Wish you the best and the youngster to grow strong !


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

Great News! We'll be looking for him on POTUS place as well as here.

Speedy recovery Bob!


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

You have been missed and it is great knowing you are on the recovery train.


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

Good deal! Get back to 100% ASAP!

Danny


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Bob,
Glad you are doing well enough to come home.
You'll do even better there!


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Get well Bob! We will keep you in our prayers. 

Take care,


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Bob,

Here's to a speedy recovery so you are ready for spring! Ann


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Bumping this up. 

Bob--How are you doing? 

Hope you are recovering and getting back to normal.

take care-


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Guys- Thanks for keeping us in your prayers and good thoughts.

Pops is doing very well he has had some setbacks but with Therapy 3 days a week he is really coming around! Dad is still needing help standing and getting around but the best news is that he is improving!!!!! Dad has set his goal that he will be at Talbot’s field trial! So let’s keep our fingers crossed!

I would like to thank everyone who has called, e-mailed and contacted me by FB. I am passing along all the messages to dad and he thanks you all very much!


Katie


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm glad to hear that he is improving Katie. Please give him my regards.

john


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

I will John thanks a bunch!


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Gotta love his spirit! 
Our best to you and your Dad! Hope he is at Talbots
Diane


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

A step at a time, Bob, a step at a time...... Good for you! More prayers coming your way...


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Great News!!
Good to hear He's doin better.

There's No Place Like Home.

Mike and Diane Baker


----------

